# JETMF - Global Crossing Airlines



## BigMacAttack (4 September 2021)

Global Crossing Airlines Group Inc. was incorporated under the laws of British Columbia and continued as a Federal corporation pursuant to the Canada Business Corporations Act effective February 28, 2017. On February 5, 2020, the Company entered into a definitive agreement with Global Crossing Airlines, Inc. (“Global USA”), a Delaware corporation, with respect to a business combination of the Company and Global USA (the “Transaction”). On December 22, 2020, the Company changed its jurisdiction of incorporation from the Province of British Columbia, Canada to the State of Delaware (the “U.S. Domestication“). In connection with the U.S. domestication, the Company changed its name to “Global Crossing Airlines Group, Inc.” The Company’s principal business activity is the start-up of an aircraft, crew, maintenance, insurance (“ACMI”) and wet lease US charter airline serving the US, Caribbean and Latin American markets. The address of the Company’s registered office is office is c/o Cogency Global Inc., 850 New Burton Rd, Suite 201, Dover, County of Kent, Delaware 19904. The Company’s shares trade on the TSX Venture Exchange under the symbol “JET” and are quoted on the OTCQB under the symbol “JETMF”.

Revenues Ramp as Global Crossing Airlines Takes Flight – NASDAQ Application Imminent  :  https://howardgroupinc.com/2021/09/...nes-takes-flight-nasdaq-application-imminent/


*Global Crossing receives OK for international charters*

2021-08-30 08:46 ET - News Release

Mr. Ed Wegel reports

GLOBAL CROSSING AIRLINES RECEIVES FOREIGN OPERATING AUTHORITY

As of Aug. 27, 2021, Global Crossing Airlines Group Inc. has been granted its certificate of public convenience and necessity for foreign charter air transportation. Under U.S. Department of Transportation Order 2021-8-14, Global Crossing can now fly internationally from the United States in addition to its domestic operations.

"We are very pleased to have received our final authority from DOT which allows us to fly international charters. We will now begin executing on contracts to fly to the Caribbean, Mexico, Latin America and Canada," said Ed Wegel, chair and chief executive officer of Global Crossing.

About Global Crossing Airlines Group Inc.

Global Crossing is a U.S. 121 domestic flag and supplemental airline flying the Airbus A320 family aircraft. GlobalX flies as an ACMI (aircraft, crew, maintenance and insurance) and wet lease charter airline serving the U.S., Caribbean and Latin American markets.

We seek Safe Harbor.


----------



## BigMacAttack (8 September 2021)

Global Crossing Airlines to Participate in Cowen’s 14th Annual Global Transportation and Sustainable Mobility Conference

https://howardgroupinc.com/2021/09/...ortation-and-sustainable-mobility-conference/


----------



## BigMacAttack (15 September 2021)

*Global Crossing Airlines Partners with Honor Flight South Florida*






						Global Crossing Airlines Partners with Honor Flight South Florida
					

MIAMI, Sept. 13, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Global Crossing Airlines Group Inc. (JET: TSX-V; JET.B: TSX-V; JETMF: OTCQB) (the “Company” or “GlobalX”) is pleased to announce that it has partnered with Honor Flight South Florida as its airline partner in resuming the organization’s operations...




					howardgroupinc.com
				





$JET.V $JETMF


----------



## BigMacAttack (16 September 2021)

$JET.V $JET.B $JETMF Global Crossing Corporate & Investor Highlights


----------



## BigMacAttack (21 September 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | Transcript – Global Crossing Presenting At Cowen’s 14th Annual Global Transportation & Sustainable Mobility Conference






						Transcript - Global Crossing Presenting At Cowen's 14th Annual Global Transportation & Sustainable Mobility Conference
					

<< Helane Becker, Analyst, Cowen>> Okay, good morning, everybody. And welcome to the 14th -- Cowen's 14th Annual Global Transportation & Sustainable Mobility Conference. For those of you who might not know me, I'm Helane Becker. I cover the airline, aircraft leasing and some logistics companies...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (5 October 2021)

*Global Crossing Airlines Announces LOIs for Three A320 aircraft*

https://howardgroupinc.com/2021/10/global-crossing-airlines-announces-lois-for-three-a320-aircraft/


----------



## BigMacAttack (5 October 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | October 2021 Investor Deck


----------



## BigMacAttack (6 October 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | 

Global Crossing Airlines Announces Agreement for A321 Freighters with Greenwich Highland Aviation






						Global Crossing Airlines Announces Agreement for A321 Freighters with Greenwich Highland Aviation
					

MIAMI, Oct. 05, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Global Crossing Airlines Group, Inc. (JET: TSX-V; JET.B: TSX-V; JETMF: OTCQB) (the “Company” or “GlobalX”) announces the signing of an order for the long term lease of four Airbus A321 Passenger-to-Freighter (P2F) aircraft with options for multiple...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (8 October 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF |



Global Crossing Airlines Announces Lease of One A321 Freighter Aircraft








						Global Crossing Airlines Announces Lease of One A321 Freighter Aircraft
					

MIAMI, Oct. 07, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Global Crossing Airlines Group, Inc. (JET: TSX-V; JET.B: TSX-V; JETMF: OTCQB) (the “Company” or “GlobalX”) announces the signing of a definitive agreement with ST Engineering Aerospace Resources (“STE Aerospace Resources”), the aviation leasing arm of ST...




					howardgroupinc.com
				






*#globalcrossing* *#globnalx* *#airline* *#airplane* *#aviation* *#travel* *#flight* *#flights* *#tsxv* *#otcqb*


----------



## BigMacAttack (13 October 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | Global Crossing Airlines Granted Flight Allocations for Cuba Flights to be Flown in Partnership with HavanaAir









						Global Crossing Airlines Acquires Crowdsource Travel Platform Flugy.com - Howard Group Inc
					

Global Crossing Airlines Group Inc. is pleased to announce that it has completed its acquisition of democratized crowdsource travel platform Flugy.com




					howardgroupinc.com
				




#globalcrossing #globalx #flight #flights #travel #havanaair #Cuba #destination #a320


----------



## BigMacAttack (21 October 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | HG Interview with David Ross, Director at Global Crossing Airlines



#globalcrossing #globalx #airplanes #airlines #aviation #interview #tsxv #flight #travel #airbus #A320


----------



## BigMacAttack (2 November 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF |

Global Crossing Airlines Inducts First A321 for Cargo Conversion and Outlines Near Term Fleet and Growth Plans









						Global Crossing Airlines Inducts First A321 for Cargo Conversion and Outlines Near Term Fleet and Growth Plans - The Howard Group
					

MIAMI, Nov. 01, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) — Global Crossing Airlines Inc. (JET: TSX-V; JET.B: TSX-V; JETMF: OTCQB) (the “Company” or “GlobalX”) is pleased to announce that its first A321 passenger to freighter aircraft has entered the first phase of conversion at Hong Kong Engineering Company...




					howardgroupinc.com
				




#globalcrossing #globalx #airplanes #airline #aviation #flight #travel #growthplans #A321


----------



## BigMacAttack (12 November 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | $CJET.NE | Global Crossing Airlines and Canada Jetlines Partner on Scheduled Charter Service Between Toronto and Florida






						Global Crossing Airlines and Canada Jetlines Partner on Scheduled Charter Service Between Toronto and Florida
					

MIAMI, Nov. 10, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Canada Jetlines Operations Ltd. (NEO: CJET) (“Canada Jetlines”) and Global Crossing Airlines Group Inc. (JET: TSX-V; JET.B: TSX-V; JETMF: OTCQB) (“GlobalX”), are pleased to announce that Canada Jetlines (through its Canada Jetlines Vacations Ltd.)...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (1 December 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | Flügy and Soho House Partner to Launch Caribbean Weekend Experience






						Flügy and Soho House Partner to Launch Caribbean Weekend Experience
					

MIAMI, Nov. 30, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Flügy, A Very, Very Direct Travel Company, and subsidiary of Global Crossing Airlines Group Inc. (JET: TSX-V; JET.B: TSX-V; JETMF: OTCQB (the “Company” or “GlobalX”) will partner with Soho House to launch its innovative air travel service which offers...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (3 December 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | GlobalX Management Update Recording Now Available










						GlobalX Management Update Recording Now Available - The Howard Group
					

The November 30th management webinar was highly detailed and provided a clear perspective on what Miami based Global Crossing Airlines has accomplished in a short period of time and the rapid pace of forecast growth.  The company recently reported  Q3/21 financial results, which saw revenues...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (29 December 2021)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | Global Crossing Airlines Announces Management Webinar to Provide a Business Update

https://howardgroupinc.com/2021/12/...agement-webinar-to-provide-a-business-update/

#globalcrossing #globalx #airline #airlines #airplane #airplanes #aviation #aircraft #travel #tsxv #octqb #webinar #businessupdate


----------



## BigMacAttack (11 January 2022)

| $JET.V | $JET.B | $JETMF | Global Crossing Airlines Provides Fourth Quarter 2021 Update









						Global Crossing Airlines Provides Fourth Quarter 2021 Update
					

Quarter Highlights    	Q4 2021 actual hours sold was 280% higher compared to the 378 hours sold in Q3 2021  	Signed LOI for an Airbus A319 for delivery by mid-February 2022  	Signed LOI for an Airbus A320 (ex-Alaska) to be delivered in March 2022- sister ship to two other aircraft in our




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (14 January 2022)

GlobalX Demonstrates Significant Quarter over Quarter Growth Management Webinar Recording Now Available​








						GlobalX Demonstrates Significant Quarter over Quarter Growth  Management Webinar Recording Now Available
					

Contrary to what is happening throughout the airline sector, charter and freight focused GlobalX is firing on all cylinders as exceedingly strong quarter over quarter growth was the theme of the January 10th, management update.While the airline did not discuss revenues, it was shared that there...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (18 March 2022)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B (NEO) | $JETMF | Global Crossing Provides Details of March Management Webinar and Discussion of Fiscal 2021 Results









						Global Crossing Provides Details of March Management Webinar and Discussion of Fiscal 2021 Results - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (29 March 2022)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B (NEO) | $JETMF | GlobalX Webinar Reminder For March 31, 2022









						GlobalX Webinar Reminder For March 31, 2022 - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (1 April 2022)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF | Global Crossing Airlines Reports Full Year Revenues over 5 Months of Operations of US$14.3M Finished 2021 with US$8.0M in Cash, Cash equivalents, and Restricted Cash









						Global Crossing Airlines Reports Full Year Revenues over 5 Months of Operations of US$14.3M Finished 2021 with US$8.0M in Cash, Cash equivalents, and Restricted Cash - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (2 April 2022)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF | GlobalX Management Update Webinar Video Now Available









						GlobalX Management Update Webinar Video Now Available - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (13 May 2022)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF | Global Crossing Provides Details of Q1 Results and Management Webinar









						Global Crossing Provides Details of Q1 Results and Management Webinar - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (14 May 2022)

Updated News Release & Link:

$JET.NE - $JET.B.NE - $JETMF Global Crossing Provides Details of Q1 Results and Management Webinar










						Global Crossing Provides Details of Q1 Results and Management Webinar - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (17 May 2022)

$JET.NE - $JET.B.NE - $JETMF Global Crossing Airlines First Quarter 2022 Update










						Global Crossing Airlines First Quarter 2022 Update - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (18 May 2022)

$JET.NE - $JET.B.NE - $JETMF Global Crossing May 17, 2022 Investor Presentation



			https://howardgroupinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/Q12022-Update-v4-1.pdf


----------



## BigMacAttack (19 May 2022)

$JET.NE - $JET.B.NE - $JETMF GlobalX Webinar – Contracts Are Recession Proof / No Fuel Risk / First Five Cargo Freighters Are Essentially Booked AND The Rapid Growth Track










						GlobalX Webinar - Contracts Are Recession Proof / No Fuel Risk / First Five Cargo Freighters Are Essentially Booked AND The Rapid Growth Track - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (8 July 2022)

$JET.NE - $JET.B.NE - $JETMF GlobalX Revenues Soaring vs. Low Market Cap


----------



## BigMacAttack (13 July 2022)

$JET.NE - $JET.B.NE - $JETMF Global Crossing Airlines : Perspective & Opportunity

https://howardgroupinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/GlobalX_Fact_Sheet_V2.pdf


----------



## BigMacAttack (2 September 2022)

$JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF  || GlobalX - A Superstar Airline ||









						GlobalX - A Superstar Airline - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (16 September 2022)

$JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF

GlobalX Inks Deal With Eviation for 50 All-Electric Alice Aircraft









						GlobalX Inks Deal With Eviation for 50 All-Electric Alice Aircraft - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (7 October 2022)

$JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF

“The Right Market at The Right Time” GlobalX CFO Presents at MicroCap Leadership Summit 2022









						“The Right Market at The Right Time” GlobalX CFO Presents at MicroCap Leadership Summit 2022 - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (12 October 2022)

$JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF Global Crossing Airlines Provides Release Date and Webinar Details for Q3 2022 Financial Results










						Global Crossing Airlines Provides Release Date and Webinar Details for Q3 2022 Financial Results - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (18 October 2022)

$JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF Global Crossing Airlines Enters Phase 2 for Certification of GlobalX-Colombia









						Global Crossing Airlines Enters Phase 2 for Certification of GlobalX-Colombia - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (1 November 2022)

$JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF Global Crossing Airlines Announces Profitability for Third Quarter 2022 with EBITDAR of $5 Million and an EBITDA of $1 Million









						Global Crossing Airlines Announces Profitability for Third Quarter 2022 with EBITDAR of $5 Million and an EBITDA of $1 Million - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (2 November 2022)

$JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF  GlobalX Investor Update - Q3 2022 Presentation



			https://howardgroupinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/11/GLobal-November-2022-presentation.pdf


----------



## BigMacAttack (3 November 2022)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF | Global Crossing Management Details Record Revenues and Profitability in Q3 Webinar









						Global Crossing Management Details Record Revenues and Profitability in Q3 Webinar - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (22 November 2022)

Global Crossing Airlines Receives Authorization to Increase Fleet to 11 Aircraft from US DOT| $JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF | 









						Global Crossing Airlines Receives Authorization to Increase Fleet to 11 Aircraft from US DOT - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (29 November 2022)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF | BTV Investor Alert - Global Grossing Airlines Video



			https://howardgroupinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/11/wRvVEF2J-3213046.mp4


----------



## BigMacAttack (14 December 2022)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF | Global Crossing Airlines signs LOI for an A320 and provides Update on Aircraft Fleet Initiatives









						Global Crossing Airlines signs LOI for an A320 and provides Update on Aircraft Fleet Initiatives - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (5 January 2023)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF | Why We Own Global Crossing Airlines Stock


----------



## BigMacAttack (Tuesday at 1:33 AM)

| $JET.NE | $JET.B.NE | $JETMF | Global Crossing Airlines Announces Glen Gates as Vice President – A321 Freighter Programs









						Global Crossing Airlines Announces Glen Gates as Vice President - A321 Freighter Programs - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------

